# An Actual Coup Attempt? Looks Like It!



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm a pretty big fan of the Millennial Millie YouTube channel. She's a pretty courageous and fearless woman who doesn't mind mixing it up with the leftist Antifa and other Democrat Marxist types (SJWs & the "woke" crowd). Anyway, I watched the following video at around 2 or 3 A.M this morning. I don't generally like watching videos that are more than 5 or 10 minutes long but I watched this entire 34 minute clip because it's quite revealing. We should try to make this video go viral so that Americans can know exactly what to expect should Trump win (or even lose) the election.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Interesting, as I sit here and load magazines.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I would love to see them try to siege the Whitehouse. They would be cut in half by weapons that Satan himself would be proud of.


----------



## OrganikRoots (Nov 2, 2020)

Holy crap!
That video has more nuts than a Planters peanut factory...


----------



## BajaSurvival (Oct 31, 2020)

She says information was shared with law enforcement.

I'd be very curious to know how much, if any, of that information was somehow helpful to law enforcement. I can't imagine that the FBI needed their help.

Also, are these affinity groups pleased that this information is now out there? I'm guessing there are at least a few people in those videos who thought this was fun and games and now they're on FBI/NSA lists.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

They should look up the definition of and the punishment for treason.

I'd say a few airships over the WH making strafing runs would do the trick.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I doubt the White House snipers use rubber bullets.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

People who dont know about violence plan actions...and then learn that those with experience in violence are more prepared..... its easy to think you can play war....its harder when you play war with people who have waged war for decades.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

i dont plan to fight the players...i plan to fight the planners.... its hard to lead when you are targeted.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Like Mike Tyson said; Everybody got a plan until the baddest man on the planet punches you in the face...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

it is like chess...you either go out and battle pawns....or you slay bishops and queens.... I like the simplicity of checkers....but I also know strategy of war...so fear not.... we are not at check mate...and even when we are....we can over turn the board.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Apparently, the Marxist's "soft coup" has been successful with the naming of Biden as the new President. The Communists literally stole this election right before our eyes and nobody in D.C. did a damned thing to stop it. If the courts and the "Justice" Department don't turn this around then Americans (especially Conservative Christians) will be major targets of retaliation. In other words ... we're screwed!!!


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Old SF Guy said:


> it is like chess...you either go out and battle pawns....or you slay bishops and queens.... I like the simplicity of checkers....but I also know strategy of war...so fear not.... we are not at check mate...and even when we are....we can over turn the board.


I appreciate your positive attitude. It's easy for me to get "bummed out" and infuriated towards recent/current events but we can't give up hope. While the Marxist Democrats have Satan backing them -- freedom-loving, faithful American have God on our side. Ultimately, God wins the war(s).


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Go to modernsurvival and read the article about the voting machines and software used in the battleground states.
https://modernsurvivalblog.com/preps/defective-dominion-computer-system-tallying-votes-in-30-states/

This company, Dominion, has reported ties to Pelosi. Imagine that! :vs_shocked:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

With all the criminal activity in the last four to six years, Hillary,( Benghazi, email, Russian,), Epstein, Hunter, I’m sure I’m missing some, tell me, how many arrests have been made? This should give some insight on how this corrupt election will be handled. Our Republic is being dismantled and the very people we put in charge of protecting it are betraying us , so now what?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Any investigation of criminal fraud will be done by the FBI. And we all know how that will turn out.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> Go to modernsurvival and read the article about the voting machines and software used in the battleground states.
> https://modernsurvivalblog.com/preps/defective-dominion-computer-system-tallying-votes-in-30-states/
> 
> This company, Dominion, has reported ties to Pelosi. Imagine that! :vs_shocked:


Yes. I heard from Sebastian Gorka's YouTube channel that Pelosi's ex-chief-of-staff either runs the show or is in upper management and that Dianne Feinstein's husband is a major stock-holder in the company. How do you spell B-I-A-S?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RNC seems to be in on this one too. They are just letting the fraud happen and sit around with their thumbs up their butts.

The RINOs at RNC never liked Trump as he rocked their boat and wanted to change things.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> RNC seems to be in on this one too. They are just letting the fraud happen and sit around with their thumbs up their butts.
> 
> The RINOs at RNC never liked Trump as he rocked their boat and wanted to change things.


Soros and/or foreign interests have the Communist Dems and the Globalist RINOs in their hip pocket.


----------

